# Thinking of Fostering - should I?



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm just seeing a lot of ads on Petfinder and Craigslist saying how rescues are turning away dogs all the time here because they just don't have room, and that foster homes would be really appreciated. I'd love to help out by opening my home and care to another dog for a few weeks, and I don't think it would affect my relationship and bond with Trent in any way, especially if it's for a rather short term.

My first choice would be a German shepherd foster, or a beagle or Golden. It would be a dog that plays nice with other dogs and doesn't have a high prey drive. I'm thinking about a 3-6 year old, which is the age of most the rescue dogs around here.

I haven't had a foster before, and would like to know what everyone thinks. It's a good deed, but I don't want it to turn out bad for Trent or the dog I will be fostering. I can definitely work on training and work in some individual time with the dog as well. School has me busy, but I don't feel like it would be twice the work if I exercised the dog the same time I exercise Trent, and my sister is very willing to do the training.

Should I go for it, or is it a bad idea? I haven't sent in any applications yet, but I'm starting to fill them out already


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm in a similar predicament. I have the app to foster for NW GSR but haven't completed it yet. I've never fostered either and would love to hear from those who have.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Contact Paul with Oregon Rescue.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1183066&page=2#Post1183066

She needs fosters, but will only place a dog that will fit your situation.

Val


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

As long as it it a good rescue, (Like the one listed by Val), it can be a wonderful experience. 

You are applying but you need to have questions for them too, about vetting, and if they pay for the fosters food. Find out how they support their fosters. 

You need to decide for yourself, how much you are going to committ to the dog. If you are going to help it financially, or find adopters. Where you will meet them. You need to know all these things up front. 

What you can and cannot put up with, if it needs potty training, or any training period. You have to be ready for issues. Medical issues, can you care for the dog if it needs to be spayed or neutered? 

Just have reasonalbe exspectations and you are doing one of the MOST vaulable things for that rescued dog. Teaching and giving it a safe place to land, letting them know humans are not all bad. 

It can be very rewarding.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

They pay for vetting and food, as stated on their website. I can help through training, exercise, giving it a good home to be in while the dog waits for her forever home, and of course, love. 

I completely understand what another dog is capable of in terms of destruction and energy, and know at times it may be more work than joy, just as it is with raising a puppy, but I do know it really can be one of the most rewarding things, and the main thing for me is helping out a dog in need.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I fostered and would do it again in a heartbeat, though the rescue I was helping...I wouldn't go with that one again. 
I have a pup right now that is taking all my attention so will wait awhile to do it again.

The problem with my experience was the dog was adopted out without me knowing where he ended up so I didn't get any closure. It broke my heart/I was very bonded to him, but he hated my husband and 16 yr old son( he bit my husband in the back-unprovoked, resource guarding me?)
I had to return him after 9 weeks of him living with us. He went back to the fosters who had him for 2 weeks before I took him(they had 18 dogs) and he was adopted out 2 weeks later-to a lady with a husband and teenage son! I was never was informed of his transition, which I think was pretty bad on the rescues part.
I hope he is ok. He was never evaluated on the bite incident, and I think everyone thought it was my fault.
I paid for the food while in my care, bought him collar, leash and toys that went with him. This dog was a fearful boy who had never been in a house, picked up as a stray so it took a week for him to gain my trust and once he did, he was like velcro.
There is a cat hoarding case in my area right now and they need fosters for over 40 feral cats and kittens.
It is SO necessary for people to step up and foster. 
Kelly's last sentence says it all!


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

Fostering can be very rewarding... and very heartbreaking. But I wouldn't stop doing it for anything. 

As everyone has said, first decide if you can make the committment and they apply to, preferably a reputable referred rescue. Do a little homework on the rescue you are apply to help with. I can guarantee you a good rescue will be doing the same of you. Make sure you ask any questions you may have, no question is bad. Let them know just what you think you can handle, a good rescue will not match a dog to you that they don't think you can handle. 

There is nothing more special than watching an abused, unloved dog come out of its shell and learn to finally feel safe, warm and loved. 

Tina


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for the input!

I sent Paula a PM and am waiting to hear back from her. Meanwhile, I might just finish up the application(s), do some more discussing with the family, and wait. Hopefully I will be approved and be able to help out! 

I know if I foster, it will be the hardest thing to let the dog go, but that's just the meaning of a bittersweet ending. When the dog goes, it's going to it's forever home where it belongs


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Good foster homes are the backbone of rescue. Thank you for reaching out to help!!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Personally , with as young as Trent is, I would wait. A 7 month old is still SUCH a puppy and likely takes up a lot of time. Unless the foster is REALLY well behaved, I can see Trent picking up bad habits since puppies aren't as "set in their ways" as older dogs
and some tend to pick up on what older dogs are doing and copy them. Which, if the older dog is doing something undesireable, is NOT a good thing.

If it was me, I would wait until he is a bit older. Like maybe next summer.

I find it kind of funny that others are all saying "go for it" when you ask about fostering. Yet if you posted saying you were going to get another puppy/dog to KEEP, they would all be saying "Don't do it" because you are already raising a puppy that should be getting your time and energy.


----------



## Parsifal (Feb 1, 2006)

I'd like to start fostering too. How do you determine what a "good rescue" is? What questions should you ask? And what do you need on your propoerty -- kennel, dog run, fully fenced, etc?

Are there any good books or DVDs or whatever on how to be a good dog fosterer?

Are the fosterees thoroughly screened for health issues first (my big concern is heartworm -- we don't treat for it year round here, so Annie and the other critters are vulnerable.)

Thanks, Michaela and Annie.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Tracy, thanks for pointing that out to me. I had not considered Trent picking up bad habits. However, if a rescue had a dog that behaved himself/herself in the house, would that still be a concern? I can definitely do individual training sessions, and if needed, I can walk them separately, as well.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Can you foster for a few weeks?



> Originally Posted By: Rei I'd love to help out by opening my home and care to another dog for a few weeks, and I don't think it would affect my relationship and bond with Trent in any way, especially if it's for a rather short term.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedad Can you foster for a few weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Rei I'd love to help out by opening my home and care to another dog for a few weeks, and I don't think it would affect my relationship and bond with Trent in any way, especially if it's for a rather short term.


That was the plan - ideally 2-3 weeks, but we can do a couple of months as well.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I think how it works depends a lot on the rescue group you foster for and your own resources and interests. Our dog Leo was about Trent's age when we adopted him. We had foster dogs when he got here and have continued to foster throughout his life. I don't consider his age to have been a problem. In our case, it gave him a succession of playmates and improved his socialization. It did not teach him any bad habits. So I think it can work fine, it just depends. 

I would definitely talk with your possible rescue groups about typical length of foster. Around here, 2-3 weeks would be considered a "temp hold" - which is very useful - but different from long term fostering. But that may be different where you live. It all depends on how quickly dogs turn over (here it seems to take a while). 

The biggest thing is just making sure that you and the rescue group have the same vision of how things "should" work. For a lot of those things there's no right or wrong answer, it's just about finding compatibility. For example, in my group the foster homes screen adopters and place their own foster animals. We're all experienced rescue people and this works well for control freaks like me who want to know exactly where our fosters end up







but for a new foster person, I don't think that's a good set up. Most newbies are going to be better served by a group that has an adoptions committee or coordinator who will facilitate screening, home visits, etc. It just comes down to finding a good match.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I would also think that here 2-3 weeks may count as temp. hold rather than fostering. Some dogs need more than 2 weeks to settle in and show thair personality and it is not good to move them too often. The rescues I volunteer(ed) with typically expect commitment to the dog until adoption, which is in the best interest of the animal. Of course they take the dog back if really needed because of special circumstances. My current rescue would not place a dog into a 2-3 week foster home unless it is an emergency, as moving dogs around after 2 weeks would be unnecessary stress for the animal as well as to the remaining volunteers. None of the rescues I volunteered for paid for the food, toys etc. All paid for approved veterinary care.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know. The ONLY problem with anything long term is the fact that my family travels and goes on vacation during the holidays. For Thanksgiving, it's California. For Christmas, we're going to the Sunriver summer home, and for spring, we're off to our beach house. I'm not sure if we are allowed to take a foster dog with us. Trent comes, of course, but I don't know if many rescues allow dogs to go on vacations with foster families, especially if it's out of state.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I have been a foster home for years and get a new foster as soon as the old one is adopted out. My rescue covers all costs including food and vet care. If I want to do something special, like a new collar or special shampoo, that's my expense. All expenses that I expect the rescue to cover that I am going to pay for and get repayment for, I have to get permission first.

As for traveling, I take my fosters with me no matter where I'm going; I just let the rescue know about it. If I can't take them with, the rescue takes them back until I return.

As I'm very good with problem dogs and behavior problems, those are the dogs I usually get. The homes that aren't, get the easy dogs. I do always introduce the new foster to my herd and if for any reason I don't think the foster will integrate well, I don't take it and I have refused two or three fosters over the years.


----------

